# Dooney and Bourke Hall of Shame - Post Dooney fakes here



## BeenBurned

I hope it's okay to start this thread and even more hopeful that a mod will "sticky" it. (Other designer brands have their own Halls of Shame and Dooney deserves one too.) 

This is a thread for posting KNOWN Dooney fakes to be reported. 

Please do *NOT* post any listings here unless you are 100% sure they are fake. 

If there's any doubt about authenticity, questions should be posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670


----------



## BeenBurned

And I'll start with these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...232?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6bf57838

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...106?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232778985a

This seller has 2 current Dooney fakes:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/tdurham68/m...h=item20cee1de0a&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...930?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cee1e7e2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...410?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cee1de0a


----------



## BeenBurned

Please report these fakes: 

Seller *tnusna71*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccf2be651

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...808?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccdc5eb10


----------



## denton

Hey beenburned this is a great idea, the only problem is that the links get taken down and then we can't see them. 

Here's a couple of fakes that I bought on ebay when I was just starting out collecting D&B. You were kind enough to help me. My favorite was when I was investigating them and the duck fell off!


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> Hey beenburned this is a great idea, the only problem is that the links get taken down and then we can't see them.
> 
> Here's a couple of fakes that I bought on ebay when I was just starting out collecting D&B. You were kind enough to help me. My favorite was when I was investigating them and the duck fell off!



Hi Denton,

I remember when you posted your "surgical procedure" (aka "autopsy") on your fake Dooney. Posts like that are really helpful in pointing out details that most buyers aren't aware of.


----------



## Catbird9

Nominated:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...038?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a0f23dc6


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Nominated:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...038?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a0f23dc6


seller  blackjacksaddleback 

It's helpful to have the seller ID posted. That way, it'll come up in searches in they're repeat offenders.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: uca70ta
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...853?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae5d78d95
Comment: Ghastly two tone green "pebbled" fake.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: grandpalyle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...797?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41920635ed


----------



## Catbird9

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b5c83fb
Seller: leah12391


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b5c83fb
> Seller: leah12391



The fake Dooney was removed but the seller, leah12391 also has 2 fake Coaches. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Signa...417?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b5c87b9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Coach-/131455550333?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b5c837d


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: erniedee


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: abbeypinkshop


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: abbeypinkshop



If you post link, it makes it easier for those who like to report. Most people won't look for the listing without the link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aunthentic-...702?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fc780966


----------



## Catbird9

Seller:http: freemar-9vkzn2rc
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bour...709?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa68109ed


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Ewww



Someone bought it. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: godlover10
Listing:291423524392
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURK...item43da321628

Comment: Glue visible around duck seal. Two-tone leather (visible in picture #4). Feet not right type.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: gamblinghipster73
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...097?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43da398359


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: kayrasnik
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Style-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: elsilindro
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...9255da&pid=100011&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=141626364910

Handle: FAIL!


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: yumaland
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...897?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f9a771c9


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: jackson3572001
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...fcase-Handbag-Satchel-/131477702980?#viTabs_0


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bourke-all-weather-leather-purse/161660713439?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D28790%26meid%3D3ec55fa71a0e47fba348f84e9b5258b1%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D321709048101&rt=nc

seller  mirandasold                      (152


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bourke-all-weather-leather/231523288475?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D28790%26meid%3D377ee9da54b44933b5e92929ee118376%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D161660713439&rt=nc
seller   panchitomiguel                      (31
                               Mouse over image to zoom         













































 
                        	Pre-owned
 		   	 		 			&#8220;Looks good no major rips Picture say it all&#8221;  yep it says "fake"


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOONEY-BOURKE-ALL-WEATHER-LEATHER-Handbag-Purse-Satchel-Off-White/151636488596?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D30002%26meid%3De4f84bc6f1984ce7a4724e0014cbe3f9%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D141626364910


                 seller            winstons_mommy                      (1231

Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER Handbag Purse Satchel Winter White


----------



## sagg99

https://www.etsy.com/listing/187175467/vintage-dooney-bourke-forest-green-tan

jnh5855 
             in North Carolina, United States

Some poor soul already purchased this, but it deserves hall of shame status


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/H02-Dooney-...598627&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=191374895424
seller   wildflower_auctions                      (496


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...e&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=121610557205&rt=nc
 bargain-bullseye-sales                      (36


		 		 			Mouse over image to zoom 		










































 

*Have one to sell?*  							Sell now 

*Details about   DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER CAMEL/BROWN BRIEFCASE HANDBAG*


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-green-brown-Vintage-All-Weather-Leather/141604624576?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D28790%26meid%3D649fbc52a9c44c288cdfcddd418073c9%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D121610277297&rt=nc
 kimsclothingcottage                      (926
this one has tape holding the handle together!


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-UNIQUE-Vintage-Ivory-Cream-Colored-Dooney-Bourke-Handbag/171741145700?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D28790%26meid%3D613090b63147407cac5162fa32991180%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D141604624576
 keep-calm-and-shop-87                      (109


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: grubianno
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...051?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf7003673 

One of the "better" fakes.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: puchis026*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234ecbeadf

Note tiny holes around edge of duck seal.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351362918407?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
this one is so bad the fake leather doesn't even match  
this is a note from ebay:  
Note: You don't need to contact us again. Doing so would create a new report and prolong the process.
I have already reported this listing











































 


http://cgi5.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?SellLikeItem&item=351362918407&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2567 

*Details about   Vintage Dooney & Bourke satchel crossbody bag*


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...622?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf712a76e

Reported

 									 								 						 						 						 						 					 				 			 		 		 		 		 			Mouse over image to zoom 		






















 

*Have one to sell?*  							Sell now 

*Details about   
*


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351362918407?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> this one is so bad the fake leather doesn't even match



Ugh! Looks like it was cobbled together out of spare parts.


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: puchis026*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234ecbeadf
> 
> Note tiny holes around edge of duck seal.


it's made in Georgia! lol


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...e03fe6&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=231523803279
seller  carm_hanc                      (248
this fake did it's own autopsy :lolots:
reported 04/11/15








































 



*Details about   DOONEY BOURKE VINTAGE ALL WEATHER SHOULDER BAG GREAT DB SHOULDER BAG!*


----------



## sagg99

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351362918407?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> this one is so bad the fake leather doesn't even match
> this is a note from ebay:
> Note: You don't need to contact us again. Doing so would create a new report and prolong the process.
> I have already reported this listing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Details about   Vintage Dooney & Bourke satchel crossbody bag*


seller
 gallucciocollect5150                      (1265


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> seller
> gallucciocollect5150                      (1265



Sold for $3.75 (it might actually be worth that), reserve not met, relisted. 

I've started a private eBay Collection called Fakes and Prohibited Items (such as Dooney duck fobs and dust bags). There appears to be a good market for the fakes. I see a lot of sales. 

 I could be wrong, but I think it's OK for more than one person to report fakes. They just don't want the same person reporting the same fake multiple times. At least that's how I read the message that appears on the Report Confirmation page.


----------



## sagg99

I wouldn't give them 3.75 for that hideous bag &#128541; I've found real vintage Dooneys  for 5.00 and less.


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> I wouldn't give them 3.75 for that hideous bag &#128541; I've found real vintage Dooneys  for 5.00 and less.



Yes, they are out there. I found a vintage shoulder satchel for $2.00 at a local thrift store. Missing the shoulder strap but the handles were fine, it just needed a good cleaning. Still plenty of life left in it.

I laughed at your comment above about the bag that did its own autopsy.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: wowifoundagreatdeal
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Dooney...500?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4194419634

Rare. Fake.


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: wowifoundagreatdeal
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Dooney...500?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4194419634
> 
> Rare. Fake.


trying to look like the Dr. satchel 
"only 1 available here and have not seen this style at all on eBay...."of course not! because Dooney didn't make that bag lol


----------



## Catbird9

LOL, I said almost exactly the same words to myself.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161671131552?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
seller  bijouxluck                      (10


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271833977428?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
seller   688838                      (797
even the duck is glued on crooked


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Signature-Blue-and-Tan-Pebbled-Leather-Shoulder-Crossbody-Purse/141633041687?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29906%26meid%3D295ee9b8e4d3462c9c9604ae2d414b13%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D271833977428&rt=nc
seller  patriciasantana123                      (3318


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Purse-Crossbody-Handbag-Black-Tan-Pebble/201328103195?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29906%26meid%3Da1b43c98eb2c46ffae2b6961677215ce%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D141633041687&rt=nc
seller   mrsmcwolf                      (1026
get a load of that duck zipper pull, and the fake serial number lol

















































 




*Details about   Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Purse Crossbody Handbag~Black Tan Pebble*


----------



## Catbird9

ItemOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER BLACK LEATHER PURSE
Listing: 111647883925
Seller: tweakrose
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...925?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19febb8295

Comment: Note fabric "logo" lining and sewn-in leather tag. If you're going to make a knockoff, why go to all that trouble adding things that scream "FAKE!"?


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Purse-Crossbody-Handbag-Black-Tan-Pebble/201328103195?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29906%26meid%3Da1b43c98eb2c46ffae2b6961677215ce%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D141633041687&rt=nc
> seller   mrsmcwolf                      (1026
> get a load of that duck zipper pull, and the fake serial number lol




         Never saw either of those before (but then I'm new to this).  Good catch sagg99.


----------



## Catbird9

RARE Find! 

Seller: rnu2000
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-FIND-D...243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae87d899b






All Weather Leather? I don't think so.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: sarahegill1985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...076?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa7d0d834

This even has a serial number in the description and a (counterfeit?) brass duck fob!


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: misstavia0616
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aut...822?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b27f276


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> RARE Find!
> 
> Seller: rnu2000
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-FIND-D...243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae87d899b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Weather Leather? I don't think so.


**Note** I just found out that this bag is not authentic, although it is  real leather. I have lowered the auction price accordingly. I am not  here to scam people. Thus, my perfect feedback rating! If you are still  interested, feel free to bid!** This is a rare Dooney & Bourke  all-weather leather cross-body purse. No rips, stains, tears. Comes from  a smoke free, pet free home. Rarely used. No reserve! US bidders only.  Good luck and happy bidding!   It's still a counterfeit bag!  whether you know it's fake or not, why is the listing still up I wonder?


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> **Note** I just found out that this bag is not authentic, although it is  real leather. I have lowered the auction price accordingly. I am not  here to scam people. Thus, my perfect feedback rating! If you are still  interested, feel free to bid!** This is a rare Dooney & Bourke  all-weather leather cross-body purse. No rips, stains, tears. Comes from  a smoke free, pet free home. Rarely used. No reserve! US bidders only.  Good luck and happy bidding!   It's still a counterfeit bag!  whether you know it's fake or not, why is the listing still up I wonder?



Looks like it did get pulled


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: oldgeezersplace
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...836?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f6f499c


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...886?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5181e64e
seller  kasselwerkstatt                      (139


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: susieandscout

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25192085915...29%26srcrot%3De11010.m2368.l1120%26rvr_id%3D0


----------



## Catbird9

Very creative.

Seller: amator721
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...480?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fab1ac68


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: examplar14
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-and-...7ee5ecd&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=231540628641


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: babba42111
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: beckisprout
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c51ce13da


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: 4ebystuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-bour...231?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf8553fd7

Well at least it's "Genuine Leather."


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: verchmerch
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...974?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fadcf476


----------



## Catbird9

Fake "Horseshoe" bag

Seller: rachealmorgan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...313?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ff218d31


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: bev5349
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ff37c4f0

Seller notes that "fob leather shows wear." I'm guessing the fob was added to the bag (attached to the zipper pull, incorrectly) to make it look more authentic.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151653949657?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seller  mmarleen2012                      (1078

http://www.ebay.com/usr/mmarleen2012?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131486101106?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

 kimsclothingcottage                      (942                      seller

I've seen this bag before, but from a different seller...makes you go humm....


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ff2346f1

seller   hdzconstant                      (1741

this one is so bag it's laughable


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...578c703&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=111654684401

seller 
 johnsmonai                      (1                         )

already 15bids


----------



## sagg99

all are terrible


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261843232622?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

seller  hoperecoverycenter                      (71
a novice to Dooney & Bourke would easily be fooled by this one, maybe not...but 17 "watching" why


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261843232622?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> seller  hoperecoverycenter                      (71
> a novice to Dooney & Bourke would easily be fooled by this one, maybe not...but 17 "watching" why



Probably just to see if it sells, and for how much. The seller is apparently a charity.

I'm beginning to think there are people who actually collect the fakes. It would not surprise me.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: lizziesdolls45036
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-V...843?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee0b7455b

Strap looks authentic, wallet is obviously fake when you look at the closeups and interior shots. Also, genuine item would not have a brass duck fob.


----------



## Catbird9

The heartbreak of strap flake disease.

Seller: s32833333
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae92bb69d


----------



## sagg99

Yucky &#128541;


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: tajir_tajir
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/My-First-Do...96&ext=29353&srcrot=e11021.m43.l1120&rvr_id=0


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: antique-attic-finds
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXCELLENT-C...372?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa7d5e654


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: joh.wild
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...7&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=151663671290&rt=nc


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: pet_qtdb6v
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161687876100?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: thestigkm
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161687210807?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catbird9

Would almost have fooled me if I hadn't looked closer. A pretty clever fake.

Seller: molinaprimefinds
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...723?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41952d71fb


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...390?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf86c857e
seller  reclusevintage          	            (7421


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...235?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41936d0eeb
seller  azbloomfield          	            (338
weird... they don't have a photo of the bag just a broken figurine


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: amerz_dang
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...147?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa8c8c153


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: pleclere622013
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fb2b17de

Duck off center. And it just goes downhill from there.


----------



## Catbird9

Counterfeit well done. I guess they thought fabric lining would be an improvement.

Seller: olderstuff777
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...815?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c522073df


----------



## sagg99

Hideous &#128533;


----------



## Catbird9

Another almost-convincing counterfeit.

Seller: xxgagixx
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...Handbag-/201340967159?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: ax7alton
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fb2ec8e4

Yikes.


----------



## Catbird9

It's just...WRONG!

Seller: dwhite_07017
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...917?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a500d7a05


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: mitcknujenn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d31612c3a


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: fluffhead12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-D...012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a501a8e0c


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: sarahegill1985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...269?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa90c9ce5


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: gorml-denis
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MOTHERS-DAY...408?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a907108


----------



## Catbird9

Fake Dover Drawstring Carrier

One of the clumsiest counterfeit duck emblems I've seen so far. I do like the cute little zipper pull thingy though.

Seller: johann55742012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...989?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fb54437d


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...7&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=111657531355&rt=nc
seller  ramiam48          	            (2140


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...g-Briefcase-/251943534170?pt=LH_DefaultDomain
seller           sangwu2010


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...147?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa8c8c153
seller  amerz_dang          	            (298


----------



## sagg99

here's fake eyeglass case to go with that fake briefcase 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...149?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d02b914d
seller  mdreamer1122                          (1405


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...770?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a4e5d57a
seller  kinmich-vmbhyhia                          (317
even the duck is different colors

trying something new, I'm also sending links to counterfeits@dooney.com....maybe ebay will take them down sooner...like before they sell


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...770?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a4e5d57a
> seller  kinmich-vmbhyhia                          (317
> even the duck is different colors



Awful!



> trying something new, I'm also sending links to counterfeits@dooney.com....maybe ebay will take them down sooner...like before they sell


Hope it helps. It's frustrating that all these fakes keep being sold.

We've got a pretty impressive collection of them displayed on this thread.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: lovinit420
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331545598954?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: pinay27
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...897?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ff87ac19

That duck is scary!


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: pinay27
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...897?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ff87ac19
> 
> That duck is scary!


Hahahaha a google-eyed duck


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Briefcase-Black-Brown-All-Weather-Leather/331545626682?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29904%26meid%3D311718c3062e4e5c93b6398760c1d8a5%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D171774634360&rt=nc
seller  stormservice                          (83
they were to lazy to put the duck on the back


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...2&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=331545626682&rt=nc
seller  ugaprincess          	            (68


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...9&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=171774634360&rt=nc
seller  bargain-bullseye-sales          	            (62


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-All...a&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=181725394595&rt=nc
seller  sunnyd196767          	            (1044


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121640984945?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller  grammy2three*4          	            (104


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111661943158?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller  lerinfreyou2011          	            (11


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351384394308?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller  dedrke55          	            (619


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281680779480?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller  envisiontattoo678          	            (792
counterfeiters 101


----------



## Catbird9

Here's a cute little thing. 

Seller: krathysstuff6269
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...-Up-Bag-EUC-/251947205775?hash=item3aa939448f


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> Here's a cute little thing.
> 
> Seller: krathysstuff6269
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...-Up-Bag-EUC-/251947205775?hash=item3aa939448f


What's the star for,  is it from Texas?  lol:lolots:


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...3&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=271859179169&rt=nc
seller  snootypoodle1          	            (24


----------



## sagg99

guilty of listing more than once
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NO-RESERVE-...efaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4c11dea1&rmvSB=true
 zac_renz          	            (21


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: carscarbro
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...478?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4639ff2df6


----------



## Catbird9

I guess they thought no one would notice the duck has no eye.

Seller: java332
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...245?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9e4844ed


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> I guess they thought no one would notice the duck has no eye.
> 
> Seller: java332
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...245?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9e4844ed


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-bour...tage-classic-purse-bag-/321746190881#viTabs_0
seller  invid19          	            (385


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...r-Purse-Medium-Shoulder-Handbag-/321743052983
seller  nunez8509          	            (1070


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: waterproofer
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...643?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae9c247fb


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: kari26
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ffc92c15


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: imqueenie63
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae9d6358f

Seller says:
"Someone in the know tells me this is a replica. If you don't need the real deal - Make an offer!"


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: hannahmatzdorf35
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...090?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a5072d402


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...413?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c521e5355




seller  bargain-bullseye-sales          	            (70


----------



## sagg99

&


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: imqueenie63
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae9d6358f
> 
> Seller says:
> "Someone in the know tells me this is a replica. If you don't need the real deal - Make an offer!"



They need to learn the meaning of replica...and counterfeit
def:
a copy or reproduction of a work of art produced by the maker of the original or under his or her supervision.


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee11526c9
> seller    david49821          	            (578



I'm not sure about that one. It could be the real deal.


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> I'm not sure about that one. It could be the real deal.


Thanks I removed it, glad I didn't report it


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-And-Bourke-/131508322353?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
seller  mariab102          	            (111
pretty sure this is fake


----------



## Catbird9

Definitely!


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: mywildmoor
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...688?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b11e15bb8


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...ish-Tan-/261886054891?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
seller  kyle7777777baseball                          (739
Country/Region of Manufacture:  											  											 												Korea, Republic of


----------



## Catbird9

Seller:  dendenn_xqa3fl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-d...142?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27ff586306


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: buccibubba2009
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...234?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a2a8891a


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: ravensdal3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...016?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aea1153d0


----------



## Catbird9

This looks so real, but the feet, the duck seal, the color of the drawstring, the mis-matched color of the tether leather on the brass fob, are wrong.

Seller: commercianteecuatoriano
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...974728&pid=100010&rk=2&rkt=24&sd=261881914769

There's a genuine one pictured below it.


----------



## Catbird9

A pretty convincing counterfeit, but there's a magnetic snap closure under that flap, the strap is wrong, the interior pocket also wrong. Seller says,

"BID WITH CONFIDENCE.  100% AUTHENTIC VINTAGE.  PLEASE  CHECK OUT THE PICTURES CAREFULLY."

Right.


Seller: cutiepie069
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## oldbaglover

That purse resembles an Equestrian flap bag. I checked mine and it is a real Dooney with the buckle on strap with brass hardware. Too bag somebody paid $50 for it.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: plumabird1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-PURCE-/371329624274?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5674f868d2


----------



## Catbird9

Counterfeiter's tool kit, including freshly-minted leather strips for attaching the fobs! I'd be willing to bet all of those emblems and fobs are fakes. Talk about encouraging illegal activity, sheesh!

Seler: threefatpugs
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ce6866c


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Appalling.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...218?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fc0bfba2
seller  sunnysouthvintage          	            (251


----------



## sagg99

someone purchased it on 05/17/15 
I reported it anyway


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-and-Bourke-all-Leather-Brown-Handbag-Purse/161680315770?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29904%26meid%3Da29ae950885a4aee985efe5d7a0875e7%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D141667597218
seller  kinmich-vmbhyhia                          (345
This bag is so hideous, and still for sale!
this is the seller's statement:This handbag is older style and needs some work. I have tried to capture  all the defects in the photos but purse is being sold as is for project  or restoration.  Yes it should be cut up and thrown in the trash


----------



## Catbird9

Even the fob is fake. 
I guess there's a market for just about anything.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: uca70ta
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...853?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae5d78d95
> Comment: Ghastly two tone green "pebbled" fake.


O...M...G utterly Hideous,


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Counterfeiter's tool kit, including freshly-minted leather strips for attaching the fobs! I'd be willing to bet all of those emblems and fobs are fakes. Talk about encouraging illegal activity, sheesh!
> 
> Seler: threefatpugs
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ce6866c


@catbird you have quite the eye for fake Dooneys!  On post #157 that one fooled me!

EBay does not care if ppl sell fakes...they get their dough either way.  

I have a doc bag I need looked it, but it is in the correct thread.  Help, please?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird you have quite the eye for fake Dooneys!  On post #157 that one fooled me!
> 
> EBay does not care if ppl sell fakes...they get their dough either way.
> 
> I have a doc bag I need looked it, but it is in the correct thread.  Help, please?



I've noticed most of these fakes aren't removed by eBay, but occasionally they will take them down. It seems to be a random thing.

If you want to have a Dooney  authenticated, the thread is:
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-please-use-the-118342-365.html#post28573734


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: antiquestown11
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...730?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a6aa64ca


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: antiquestown11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...730?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a6aa64ca


Ya, a nasty bit of work right there.  The straps are not removable, the stitching is cheap and crooked, the "Dooney" seal is glued on, not sewn.  If that is pebbled leather I am Joan Rivers. &#55357;&#56838;

@catbird did grasshopper leave anything out?


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...025?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee1906801
seller  sadiflut                          (11
amazingly they add a dust bag to legitimize their listing


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...597?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dc889d9d
seller  dloyst2012                          (74

What's so funny, she actually has an older Dooney for sale, that's authentic.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Vintage-Green-Tan-Purse/111674628818?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29904%26meid%3De6f55afe27904a4193568077f0487d47%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D161709974730&rt=nc
seller  kari26          	            (307
I can't even figure out what style this bag is trying to imitate lol:lolots:


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...c7f2ad9&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=3&sd=271873115756
seller  gracestreasurehunt          	            (2216


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

https://www.facebook.com/courtney.mclaury/posts/738649932910654

You guys got to see this, um, "Dooney."


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I have also noticed in fake Dooneys that the thread they use is just a bit too yellow and looks cheap and garish.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Even the fob is fake.
> I guess there's a market for just about anything.


https://poshmark.com/listing/DOONEY-BOURKEHand-Bag-Hang-Tagbrown-leather-54e0ec8d474e1843fd15062f

And I give you...FAKE Dooney purse fob...


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: mdcain509
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...036?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aeaae5b1c


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...9-S-BAG-/271880343482?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
seller  sluckounknown          	            (20


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-...Vintage-/121660451415?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
seller  es28500          	            (57


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111677209507?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller  bev5349          	            (1011


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Nav..._trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid% 3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29904%26meid%3Daf7858ba2fe84cb3a5a051815cd6b7ea%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D111677209507&rt=nc
seller  regina2957          	            (181


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-doo...119fc1&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=141671332855
seller  stacyray52732          	            (389


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...005&rk=2&rkt=6&mehot=es&sd=221779049346&rt=nc
seller  ravensdal3          	            (22


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...523?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463b1e7133
seller  rprncss21          	            (320


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...1&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=301639561523&rt=nc
seller  gerisgems          	            (5804
ew!


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fc6f9938
seller  sunnysouthvintage          	            (252


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...3&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=141674125624&rt=nc
seller  sunnysouthvintage          	            (252


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...3&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=141676662870&rt=nc
seller  giftcardx-change          	            (142


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: irinus5
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...568?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item28006fcc08


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Um, the duck seal on this...Dooney fell off.  It was glued on:

https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-purse-541d958225cab7402105e780


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

You gots to see this one:

https://poshmark.com/listing/51c103f5bdf51c786f004d3c


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Dooney-and-Bourke-Bag-534b206425cab739f7214ecc

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...cab739f7214ecc/m_534b206a25cab739f7214ee9.jpg


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...0cbf072700cd14/m_5260c4e7d00cbf072700cd18.jpg


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-dooney-bourke-purse-55511943feba1f7d7600c830


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BAR NONE THE WORST I HAVE EVER SEEN:

https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney...eather-Crossbody-Bag-555e2a42291a35152d003ae0


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

https://www.etsy.com/listing/233220958/vintage-dooney-bourke-wallet-w-the


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

https://www.etsy.com/listing/228633286/lovely-dooney-and-bourke-leather-wallet


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Just cleaned up the thread and want to give some friendly reminders 
-please never post an item that you're not 100% COMPLETELY sure is counterfeit. It's just not fair to sellers to damage or question their integrity like that
-if you notice an item is posted here and it's not fake, please do not discuss it, just report it and let us handle it 
-finally, let's keep the thread clear of chatter, the above points will definitely help this!

Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: brandiannfonzi0222
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...5&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=391159155118&rt=nc


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: restoparts
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...933?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaae0abcd


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: swissmissd143
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...566?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2351f904de


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...826811&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=261904497412
seller bebrezzy2u (51








http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...world=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2050430.m2531.l4585


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271880343482?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller  sluckounknown          	            (20


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...1&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=271880343482&rt=nc
seller  es28500          	            (65


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Doctor...1&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=271880343482&rt=nc
seller  wowifoundagreatdeal          	            (555


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: pammysue0226
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-purse-/251979188828?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aab214a5c

Appears to be a FAKE label glued to a generic bag. :busted


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: shannonboone931
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-dooney...220?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9bd4b01c

"Great condition" but the strap is broken? And it's fake. No wonder she "would rather get it off [her] hands!"


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: 2014nova73
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...929?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a782c431

Double trouble.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: all4saleny
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-DOONEY-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: elite_repeats
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...745?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aab683649

Country of Manufacture: El Salvador


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: 2014nova73
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...929?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a782c431
> 
> Double trouble.



Lol double trouble just about sums it up!


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: starrose123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...428?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a3ed17cc


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: starrose123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...428?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a3ed17cc



@catbird this one is actually not horrible!


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: stitcher-lorraine
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...628?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4e1804f4


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: blackonyx-88
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfb923f8d


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: anchorblue3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bour...093?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a417b0bd


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: tonyas.attic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...135?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee279e9c7


----------



## sagg99

Crown the Queen
Two fake bags for the price of one
m/itm/2-total-PURSES-Dooney-and-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Purse-Green/231581962341?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3Dfe8d711f7f2148149a31019fdd2ccce3%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D201368136135&rt=nc
seller  lovinit420          	            (7597


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Enjoy, ladies!

Dooney&Burke Wallet ($13) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m750291393


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

https://item.mercari.com/gl/m294905326


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Seller is "not certain of authenticity" but still does not hesitate to sell it as vintage D&B:

https://item.mercari.com/gl/m643732251


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Seller is "not certain of authenticity" but still does not hesitate to sell it as vintage D&B:
> 
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m643732251


http://wanelo.com/p/27401282/brown-...chel-purse-sling-shoulder-bag-small-messenger


----------



## Catbird9

Seller : santacruz615
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c54883c97


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

A very special Dooney from Japan:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/204168922/dooney-bourke-japan-vintage-small-purse


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Can anybody get down for a Dooney fanny pack?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/208286701/dooney-and-bourke-fanny-pack-pouch


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: tlpdrivelhp
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Doon...333?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4eafb3d5

Emblem in wrong place.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

What to do?  What to do?  What to do when Dooney duck is really a pigeon:

Free ship Dooney and&#8230; ($30) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m121215970


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

@catbird I thought of you when I saw this basket style Dooney:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-bour...586?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ec4a1c5a


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird I thought of you when I saw this basket style Dooney:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-bour...586?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ec4a1c5a



Since I've recently had several posts on this thread deleted without explanation, I'm assuming we're not allowed to "chat" here. 

So, this post may get deleted too, but thanks (I think!) for thinking of me, eyeoftheleopard.

It would be nice if the moderator would clarify what is not allowed on this thread, if the rules are different from other TPF threads.

And here is my contribution to the Hall of Shame today:

Seller: acepaceskypie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...991?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aac3f1327


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Since I've recently had several posts on this thread deleted without explanation, I'm assuming we're not allowed to "chat" here.
> 
> So, this post may get deleted too, but thanks (I think!) for thinking of me, eyeoftheleopard.
> 
> It would be nice if the moderator would clarify what is not allowed on this thread, if the rules are different from other TPF threads.
> 
> And here is my contribution to the Hall of Shame today:
> 
> Seller: acepaceskypie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...991?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aac3f1327


Not sure where the fun is if we are not allowed to comment on the daily freak show that is Dooney knock offs.  Yes, I am aware. I get your posts because they come to my email, so I see and enjoy.  Not sure why, either.  What bothers me is we are "bothering" someone enough for them to report it to the mods for them to delete the posts.  Or am I mistaken in that assumption? (shrugs)

That duck on your above post has a skin cancer, a pimple, a wart or, if you like literature, a scarlet A. You decide. Lol.  

I went to eBay and read the post for the above Dooney.  Me thinks the seller knows EXACTLY what they are doing...the wording is chosen very carefully.

Did you see my new TAUPE purse on the other thread?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Did you see my new TAUPE purse on the other thread?



I did. Gorgeous! Such clean, classic lines.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: julietippey
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-90s...455?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aec23d237


----------



## BeenBurned

Here are several Etsy listings from different sellers. 

1. ShayesChicDecorNMore

https://www.etsy.com/listing/225282553/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-hand-bag?confirm_reported=1

2.  TLBVintage

https://www.etsy.com/listing/233844113/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-handbag?confirm_reported=1

3.  ArtoftheHeart1

https://www.etsy.com/listing/209652341/vintage-dooney-bourke-shoulder-bag?confirm_reported=1

4. FRANSCOSMETICSBARGIN

https://www.etsy.com/listing/224796...lery&ga_search_query=dooney&ref=sr_gallery_16
and 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/228435...ref=shop_home_active_2&ga_search_query=dooney

For the record, *franscosmeticsbargin* also has a fake Coach:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/212941...?ref=shop_home_active_5&ga_search_query=coach


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: 16608figs
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...125?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fc8abc7d


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: julietjayne
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2353619e96


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> Here are several Etsy listings from different sellers.
> 
> 1. ShayesChicDecorNMore
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/225282553/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-hand-bag?confirm_reported=1
> 
> 2.  TLBVintage
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/233844113/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-handbag?confirm_reported=1
> 
> 3.  ArtoftheHeart1
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/209652341/vintage-dooney-bourke-shoulder-bag?confirm_reported=1
> 
> 4. FRANSCOSMETICSBARGIN
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/224796...lery&ga_search_query=dooney&ref=sr_gallery_16
> and
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/228435...ref=shop_home_active_2&ga_search_query=dooney
> 
> For the record, *franscosmeticsbargin* also has a fake Coach:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/212941...?ref=shop_home_active_5&ga_search_query=coach


That seller Fran has had that fake Dooney eyesore up for MONTHS...I REPORTED EM ALL...curious to see what, if anything, they will do.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Hey guys! Lady only has authentic so bid with confidence!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aec0b8a98


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hey guys! Lady only has authentic so bid with confidence!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aec0b8a98


Lady already bid on this.  Pity.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bour...0bb435d&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=381297380726


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: parrothead702
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d5a2e8944


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: send2hanna
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...259?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a4f06dc3


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: dutchie36
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...492?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4f43c6b4


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: schweighofer673
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfd1e2faa

Seller writes: Someone has  sent me a message claiming this is a counterfeit Dooney & Bourke  product based on their review of the photos I have provided. I have not  been able to confirm or negate this accusation...."

Reportable based on the disclaimer alone.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: dutchie36
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...492?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4f43c6b4



Fake.



Catbird9 said:


> Seller: schweighofer673
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfd1e2faa
> 
> Seller writes: Someone has  sent me a message claiming this is a counterfeit Dooney & Bourke  product based on their review of the photos I have provided. I have not  been able to confirm or negate this accusation...."
> 
> Reportable based on the disclaimer alone.



Reportable both as fake and as having an authenticity disclaimer.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Hey guys, maybe it will be real...if you simply add another duck!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/234513022/dooney-burke-messenger-crossbody-bag?ref=favs_view_2


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I don't know what this is...but I know what it is NOT:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/221284917/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-black-purse?ref=favs_view_18


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

A stellar example of faux pebbled leather:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/234235458/dooney-bourke-pristine-vintage-shoulder


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Will nipples help this purse sell?

Seller:  silkworm vintage
Site:  Etsy

https://www.etsy.com/listing/234831470/dooney-bourke-leather-purse-two-tone


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Oh come ON

SELLER:  sarahantique

https://www.etsy.com/listing/229613724/rare-vintage-genuine-taupe-british-tan


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: uniquefinds361
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Dooney-...485?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dee1891d


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hey guys, maybe it will be real...if you simply add another duck!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/234513022/dooney-burke-messenger-crossbody-bag?ref=favs_view_2



For the record, Dooney did make a "double duck" bag, the Explorer. It looks nothing like the fake above, thank goodness!


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: nnsali94
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bour...901?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fe40f335

 Even includes matching (fake) wallet.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: 9495255860
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...2&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=221812552464&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: 9495255860
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...2&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=221812552464&rt=nc


Both pieces are fake!


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: terry951
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...500?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4fc52bbc

It's not black, and it's fake.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: 2012-2012nurse
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BURK...311?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a53b1bbcf


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: laurashouses
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...386?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c559ef64a

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...440?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c559eeeb0

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...849?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c854c979

Three fake listings, same seller.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: hengl123450cb9
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...514?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463dba74e2


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: metallic662
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unique-Styl...637?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfe0df25d


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: FRANSCOSMETICSBARGIN 
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/224796..._search_query=dooney bourke&ref=sr_gallery_30


----------



## oldbaglover

Franscosmeticsbargin also has a fake looking Coach Janice Legacy on the Etsy site.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: scwkalena
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...852?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee3b1a944

Seems like I've seen this before somewhere.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: scwkalena
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...852?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee3b1a944
> 
> Seems like I've seen this before somewhere.


That's not the only fake  scwkalena has. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...138?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee3b17f6a


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: colleenscornerltd
Lnk: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...045?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5634ff1d

Almost had me fooled.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: colleenscornerltd
> Lnk: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...045?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5634ff1d
> 
> Almost had me fooled.


That's very (scary!) close! But it IS fake.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: startingbench32
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dfd8d6f0

Counterfeit "Essex."


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-2-Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Bags/121702488532?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3Db6068b39260c4875b897d47c3aebc1b1%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D391198490472

seller harperabbey (Feedback score 33)


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...886?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5181e64e
> seller  kasselwerkstatt                      (139



No, that is the famous much loved Essex-Kilty.  Something happened one night in a dark corner of a Dooney warehouse...something dark and evil...and this is the result.

That Franscosemticsbargain on Etsy...waiting for the day to see them banned.  She has had that  hideous briefcase up for MONTHS, I tell ya, MONTHS.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: lurinda
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...919?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aae558b17


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: canuckchick
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...226?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item5421f9d20a


----------



## Catbird9

Seller:  hengl123450cb9
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Dooney-Bourke-/301697571902?hash=item463e939c3e

Teton Carpet Bag Satchel?


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: irinus5
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...ody-Handbag-/181815298584?hash=item2a55094a18

Cavalry Dover Drawstring Crossbody?


----------



## Catbird9

deleted


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I would find it really helpful if those posting FAKES could describe why they consider them to be fakes.   It would help the rest of us learn how to spot the Dooney Fakes.   Thanks.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: browhar.cgcs34b
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...ROWN-WOMENS-/161775569454?hash=item25aa934a2e

Zipper, rivets, feet, metal clips on corners, strap, handles, lining, duck emblem...all wrong. Appears to be made of vinyl.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Catbird:*  thanks for providing that info.  It helps us to learn.


----------



## Catbird9

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Catbird:*  thanks for providing that info.  It helps us to learn.



I'm still learning too. I posted a bag earlier today here and then after looking more closely, I realized I wasn't absolutely sure it was fake. I deleted that post.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lavenderjunkie said:


> I would find it really helpful if those posting FAKES could describe why they consider them to be fakes.   It would help the rest of us learn how to spot the Dooney Fakes.   Thanks.



When I was on the heavy catch up learning curve, I read every page on Dooney at horsekeeping.  She explains in minute detail why the bag that are fake are fake.

Getting to know fake Doonies (or seeing real ones) is like cars.  I will never mistake a Trans Am for a Camero simply because I have seen so many.  Which is not to say I stop learning or know everything...no sir, THAT will never happen.  The more I know the less I know.

Anyway, I hope this makes sense and you check out horsekeeping-it is interesting reading for Dooney fans!  Oh, also the threads on the "Authenticate This Dooney" you can learn a ton from, too. &#127802;


----------



## BeenBurned

lavenderjunkie said:


> I would find it really helpful if those posting FAKES could describe why they consider them to be fakes.   It would help the rest of us learn how to spot the Dooney Fakes.   Thanks.


While I'm not a strong believer (as some in other brand subforums are) that posting reasons why an item is fake will help counterfeiters make a better fake, I prefer only to state the most obvious reason why something is fake.

Another reason why I don't like to be too specific in what makes a bag fake is that I've seen too many cases where sellers know what they have, know an item is fake and illegal yet they're determined to rip a buyer off. So for them, knowing what the red flags are helps them list fakes but know what NOT to show. They avoid showing the parts of the bag that prove fake, often purposely blurring parts of the bag making it harder to authenticate, etc. 

As was suggested and the way many of us learned is to study trustworthy guides (Horsekeeping is good), study listings, look carefully at pictures in listings and to study posts here in the Hall of Shame and the Authenticate This thread to compare.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

True,  in life,  the more experience you have in any area,  the better you can be at assessing the situation.... cars, handbags, houses, diamonds, financial statements.  It's a learning curve and we all need as much info as we can get to increase our knowledge.  It's much more helpful if someone describes why something is a fake,  rather than just saying it is.   Tell me what about the bag isn't right... why the tag is wrong, why the stitching isn't right, etc.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BeenBurned said:


> While I'm not a strong believer (as some in other brand subforums are) that posting reasons why an item is fake will help counterfeiters make a better fake, I prefer only to state the most obvious reason why something is fake.
> 
> Another reason why I don't like to be too specific in what makes a bag fake is that I've seen too many cases where sellers know what they have, know an item is fake and illegal yet they're determined to rip a buyer off. So for them, knowing what the red flags are helps them list fakes but know what NOT to show. They avoid showing the parts of the bag that prove fake, often purposely blurring parts of the bag making it harder to authenticate, etc.
> 
> As was suggested and the way many of us learned is to study trustworthy guides (Horsekeeping is good), study listings, look carefully at pictures in listings and to study posts here in the Hall of Shame and the Authenticate This thread to compare.




I agree with your thought process!!


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: bassman3851
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...ndbag-Purse-/171878145799?hash=item2804bc5f07

Comments: knockoff Essex Carrier. Material looks like vinyl. Notice strap, hardware,, interior pocket (little white label probably says Made in China or Korea), a horrible zipper (the genuine bag did not have a zipper!), fabric lining, wrong kind of feet, etc.


----------



## Catbird9

1. Seller: ovanjye0yh9
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...305?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aecbdac59

Beautiful manicure, but the bag is fake. Probably vinyl.

2. Seller: youngdon1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bourke-handbags-/181812640807?hash=item2a54e0bc27

Also fake, also probably vinyl.

Both fakes have incorrect strap attachments, interior pockets, and feet. But the easiest thing to spot is that on both fakes, the trim along the sides is incorrectly sewn _under_ the zipper trim. The genuine one (third picture below, found on Horsekeeping) has the side trim sewn _on top_ of the zipper trim.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller:  rivercitypickin804
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-D...456?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7440fa48

 Dooney & Bourke never made one like this. It's certainly not "All Weather Leather" (probably some type of vinyl). The hardware and lining are all wrong. And, take a "gander" at that duck emblem! The eye is missing the pupil, and the neck is the wrong shape.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: heidih64
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bourke-purse-/121725622887?hash=item1c57699a67

Seller states, "Small imperfections." -s
One glaring "imperfection" is the two-tone pebbled effect on the material (probably some species of genetically engineered vinyl) used to construct this counterfeit bag. Also the fabric lining - not found on the genuine article. This also gets a FAIL on the flap closure, which from the outside appears to be a tab through a brass loop, but underneath you see a snap.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: troandrebrya
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...-Keychain-9-/262002363714?hash=item3d008ecd42

Multiple listings: http://www.ebay.com/sch/Handbag-Acc...2370353&hash=item3d008ee731&_ssn=troandrebrya

Counterfeit hang tag. Text spacing wrong (note extremely close space between the letters "R" and "L" in "All-Weather Leather.") Duck shape wrong (bulging body, skinny neck, beak too long).

Genuine hang tag shown in second photo for comparison.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: k.witterson
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...RSE-HANDBAG-/252054494426?hash=item3aaf9e5cda

Fake  tongue and loop closure (snap closure underneath). Interior pocket  wrong.  Strap attachment hardware and buckle wrong. Counterfeit hang tag (wrong background texture; hyphen in All-Weather Leather wrong shape and  misplaced.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Catbird:*  thanks for all the info.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Catbird:*  thanks for all the info.


Yes, thank you for taking the time to educate us.  I see these all the time on EBay and my untrained eyes can't tell the difference, thank you for being our eyes should we need them.


----------



## Catbird9

Thank you lavenderjunkie and hydrangeagirl.



If you're ever in doubt, the Dooney & Bourke Authentication thread is the place to verify before purchasing.

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-dooney-and-bourke-please-use-the-118342.html


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: elite_repeats
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...E-Crossbody-/262004060439?hash=item3d00a8b117

Counterfeit Cavalry Body Bag. 

Note typo on fake emblem ("All Weathlr [sic] Leather"). Duck emblem is not present on genuine bag in this style. 

Missing text "Dooney & Bourke U.S.A" on flap. 

Metal hardware elements on closure and strap are wrong.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: edgeauctions
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...-With-Strap-/161793524103?hash=item25aba54187

Counterfeit "Surrey" AWL bag. Look no further than the flap buckle. Fake.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller:  pr3tty001806
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

1. Countereit "Teton" Backpack.

2. The genuine article found on Horsekeeping.com


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: muzical2013
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...Replacement-/171894801634?hash=item2805ba84e2

Fake hang tag on left. Note size of duck's eye, shape of neck, spacing of text, wrong font (esp. the ampersand), no hyphen in "All-Weather Leather."

Authentic hang tag on right.


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Catbird:*  thanks for all the info.


Yea wow. Sure takes a trained eye to find all of the tiny details.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: xxgagixx
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXC-VTG-DOO...ANIZER-DAY-TIMER-RUNNER-AGENDA-/191663737019?

The cute little swan emblem reads: DIANNE BERKELY AMERICAN LEATHER CRAFTERS.

I'm not sure if this is technically a fake or merely "inspired". Either way, the seller is misusing the Dooney & Bourke trade name in the listing.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: jenskaos
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-/252058514598?hash=item3aafdbb4a6

Counterfeit "Surrey" Carrier. Wrong buckle type on closure. Strap is wrong type. Interior pocket wrong.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: colberc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Burke-Purse-Brown-/252058121527?hash=item3aafd5b537

Counterfeit "Small Equestrian." Brown two-tone pebbled vinyl is the red flag. Closure tab wrong shape, decorative only, the actual closure is a snap - fake. Bottom wrong. Strap, hardware, interior lining and pocket -- all wrong.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller:  trishmorris2013
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Duck emblem counterfeit, notice round "hyphen" in All-Weather. Looks like vinyl. Inside, the pocket is a dead giveaway. Rivets and feet also wrong.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: raychein
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...HANGE-PURSE-/271959184350?hash=item3f5207d3de

Fake vinyl Big Duck coin purse (real one below).


----------



## Catbird9

Seller:  uknowuneeditnow
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...ulder-Strap-/361366216127?hash=item54231addbf

Laced trim seen here is a glaring red flag. Also the two-tone red pebbled vinyl. Font and letter spacing on duck emblem wrong (i.e. tight spacing between R and L in All-Weather Leather.) Hang tag probably fake too, can't see clearly.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: colberc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Brown-Purse-/252059040773?hash=item3aafe3bc05

Reported this here yesterday, was removed, today seller listed same item again.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller:  stitcher-lorraine
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Forest-Green-Dooney-Bourke-Purse-/271960053879?hash=item3f52151877

Fake, with authenticity disclaimer in description. Seller has nearly 13,000 feedback...you'd think they'd know better!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Shame shame shame.  We chased this seller off Posh with this nonsense so she listed it on eBay.  PLEASE REPORT THIS LISTING TO EBAY-let us stand together! :

Seller: k.witterson
Platform: eBay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...e335f58&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=231655261831


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Shame shame shame.  We chased this seller off Posh with this nonsense so she listed it on eBay.  PLEASE REPORT THIS LISTING TO EBAY-let us stand together! :
> 
> Seller: k.witterson
> Platform: eBay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...e335f58&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=231655261831




It sold already for $89.99... [emoji35]


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Shame shame shame.  We chased this seller off Posh with this nonsense so she listed it on eBay.  PLEASE REPORT THIS LISTING TO EBAY-let us stand together! :
> 
> Seller: k.witterson
> Platform: eBay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...e335f58&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=231655261831



I reported and posted it here last week

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29011131&postcount=270 

but it sold last night.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller:  lynsey0598 (1,262 feedback 100% positive)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...edium-11-X7-/161687002990?hash=item25a54bdf6e

Counterfeit "Classic Zip Top." Vinyl trim two different colors, incorrect strap hardware, zipper trim on top of side trim, additional fake signs pictured in listing.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: irishgal54
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...-bucket-bag-/400982162473?hash=item5d5c663c29

 Seller disclaims authenticity. Bag is fake.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: mickey3509
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...e-Rare-Find-/121739096759?hash=item1c583732b7

Fake "Big Duck" cross body bag. Strap and strap attachment wrong. Interior wrong.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: mickey3509
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...e-Rare-Find-/121739096759?hash=item1c583732b7
> 
> Fake "Big Duck" cross body bag. Strap and strap attachment wrong. Interior wrong.



She got chased off of Posh with that ridiculous bag...since then she has listed it on eBay?  She knows it is a fake.  What a class act! &#128078;&#127996;&#128078;&#127996;&#128078;&#127996;&#128078;&#127996;


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> She got chased off of Posh with that ridiculous bag...since then she has listed it on eBay?  She knows it is a fake.  What a class act! &#128078;&#127996;&#128078;&#127996;&#128078;&#127996;&#128078;&#127996;



Looks like she ended the listing. Someone probably called her on it.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131573490994?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

seller  jacko2092                          (237


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221849792765?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seller  thunderchip          	            (308


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...4aab7cb&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=221849792765

seller  rogbuddin          	            (161


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...9d27b13&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=321845048548

seller  gamboo99          	            (


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...81d35ee&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=171894836865


seller  ote_twilight2x          	            (567


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...d6f9dbc&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=191672780581

seller  handbagbeltsacessories          	            (338


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-DOONEY-...b014001&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=252071173952

seller  neverenuffgirlystuff          	            (1390


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-doo...00b8ca6&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=151797287529

seller  mbrown34522          	            (18


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...be43ab&pid=100167&rk=5&rkt=15&sd=281783555645

seller  tiara10708          	            (29


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351494178504?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seller  pineappleo4          	            (908


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney & Bourke Purse
Listing: 351519949851
Seller: skirt*girl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Purse-D-B-/351519949851?hash=item51d838c41b

Fake Doctor Bag. Poor quality evident in multiple broken parts. Interior pocket and suede lining color wrong. Fitted bottom wrong (genuine example below). Even the fob looks fake.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller:  gingersgemsandjessiesjunk
Listing #: 161831895824
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fake-Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Handbag-/161831895824?hash=item25adeec310


----------



## MiaBorsa

LOL.   At least they could have said "replica."


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: scottg
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...bags-purses-/321878617442?hash=item4af175ed62

The one on the right is fake. The one on the left is authentic, but those handles....


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Those HANDLES &#11014;&#65039;&#11014;&#65039;&#11014;&#65039; &#55357;&#56883;

Just cause it has a tag...don't make it real!  All that glitters is not gold:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131607017629?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: oejvintage
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...r-Southwest-/121785819728?hash=item1c5b002250

Fake "Teton Surrey Zip Top Front Pocket" creation.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: armando-suenos
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121790223870?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Combining elements of Dooney Kilty and Coach Willis bags.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke All Weather Leather Satchel Handbag Ivory Cream 
Listing:231735691478       
Seller: syzko_celestialsavings
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...691478?hash=item35f48608d6:g:hb4AAOSw9mFWMltV

Faux leather or vinyl? Uneven stitching. Rivets wrong type. Feet wrong type. Interior pocket wrong type.


----------



## BeenBurned

Maybe multiple reports from different people will help these listings to disappear! 

FOr the Goodwill one, getting their fakes removed takes an act of Congress, the stars need to align and it has to be a full moon. I reported the previous listing (along with a fake Coach charm bracelet and neither was removed, the fake Coach was sold to an unsuspecting buyer and the fake Dooney keychain was relisted. 

seller  goodwillofsiliconvalley

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...Black-Brown-Gold-Tone-Keychain-/321892064403?
-------------------------------

All of the 13 keychains in this lot are fake. 
Seller  santoki1984

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-13-V...787783?hash=item1c5bb6c087:g:MdAAAOSwl9BWLY0r


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Vintage dooney and bourke
Listing: 311475301762
Seller: gwens3girls1995
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-doo...301762?hash=item48855fed82:g:LIEAAOSwhcJWFs8H

Another fake satchel.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney and Bourke Vintage Era Satchel Handbag
Listing: 252147802405
Seller: stinaharner1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...802405?hash=item3ab52e2125:g:OSAAAOSwo0JWMb56

Yet another fake satchel.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke All Weather Leather Satchel Handbag Ivory Cream
> Listing:231735691478
> Seller: syzko_celestialsavings
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...691478?hash=item35f48608d6:g:hb4AAOSw9mFWMltV
> 
> Faux leather or vinyl? Uneven stitching. Rivets wrong type. Feet wrong type. Interior pocket wrong type.


*syzko_celestialsavings* has another fake Dooney.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...791055?hash=item35f44a84cf:g:EP0AAOSwo0JWLVKK


----------



## oldbaglover

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: armando-suenos
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121790223870?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Combining elements of Dooney Kilty and Coach Willis bags.


does that make it a Wilty or a Killis?


----------



## Catbird9

oldbaglover said:


> does that make it a Wilty or a Killis?



Is it a Doach or a Cooney?


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Is it a Doach or a Cooney?


Fooney (phony) Foach?


----------



## Catbird9

Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE TAUPE/BROWN FLAP SHOULDER PURSE
Listing: 111815826307
Seller: maremcp
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...826307?hash=item1a08be1b83:g:aawAAOSwYHxWOj1v


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Zipalong:

Seller: guyriley2112
Platform:  eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221928203054?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Loden:

Seller:  camprgirl7
Platform:  eBay


http://www.ebay.com/itm/231727133039?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Norfolk:

Seller:  glassnslots 
Platform:  eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252155586193?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake horror of a Teton:

Seller:  fury68susan
Platform:  eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151869984828?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And the WORST...fake bag with fake tag:

Seller:  lolas_trunk
Platform:  eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Vint...ebae509&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=221932260942


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And the WORST offenders?  A REAL Dooney tag used to sell a fake bag with fake inner tag:  

Seller:  garysue1295
Platform:  eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...ED-LEATHER-BUCKET-SHOULDER-BAG-/262131305422?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> Maybe multiple reports from different people will help these listings to disappear!
> 
> FOr the Goodwill one, getting their fakes removed takes an act of Congress, the stars need to align and it has to be a full moon. I reported the previous listing (along with a fake Coach charm bracelet and neither was removed, the fake Coach was sold to an unsuspecting buyer and the fake Dooney keychain was relisted.
> 
> seller  goodwillofsiliconvalley
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...Black-Brown-Gold-Tone-Keychain-/321892064403?
> -------------------------------
> 
> All of the 13 keychains in this lot are fake.
> Seller  santoki1984
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-13-V...787783?hash=item1c5bb6c087:g:MdAAAOSwl9BWLY0r



I've noticed some fake key chains floating around recently...&#128530;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: oejvintage
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...r-Southwest-/121785819728?hash=item1c5b002250
> 
> Fake "Teton Surrey Zip Top Front Pocket" creation.



No.  Bad!  Bad!


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> And the WORST offenders?  A REAL Dooney tag used to sell a fake bag with fake inner tag:
> 
> Seller:  garysue1295
> Platform:  eBay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...ED-LEATHER-BUCKET-SHOULDER-BAG-/262131305422?



Wow.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> And the WORST...fake bag with fake tag:
> 
> Seller:  lolas_trunk
> Platform:  eBay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Vint...ebae509&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=221932260942



I wonder if they just glued that tag in there.


----------



## BeenBurned

Both the fob and the duck emblem are fake.

Seller great_thrifty_nifty_finds 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...003166?hash=item2ca40eef1e:g:MdwAAOSwHjNWBDfU


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> And the WORST...fake bag with fake tag:
> 
> Seller:  lolas_trunk
> Platform:  eBay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Vint...ebae509&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=221932260942





Catbird9 said:


> I wonder if they just glued that tag in there.


 *lolas_trunk *has another fake: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...013535?hash=item3ab5e874df:g:dZQAAOSwYHxWIU9O


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Vintage Dooney And Bourke All Weather Leather Wallet
Listing #: 111821273715
Seller: fortunatonat
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...273715?hash=item1a09113a73:g:gcEAAOSwo0JWQoJM


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake bag, fake tag.  Tried to sell this on Posh:

Seller:  Batesantiques
Platform:  eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...r-Bag-Purse-/272042478173?hash=item3f56feca5d


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> Both the fob and the duck emblem are fake.
> 
> Seller great_thrifty_nifty_finds
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...003166?hash=item2ca40eef1e:g:MdwAAOSwHjNWBDfU




Really? Lol, trying to sell a fake fob and a fake Dooney PATCH?  With the glue still on the back?  &#55357;&#56861;  Not quite thrifty and definitely not nifty...


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney And Bourke All Weather Leather Wallet
> Listing #: 111821273715
> Seller: fortunatonat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...273715?hash=item1a09113a73:g:gcEAAOSwo0JWQoJM


*FORTUNATONAT* also sold this fake:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-All...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Rip off of a Ziptop, and a FAKE TAG:

Seller:  Turn_A_Round
Platform:  eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...raFAzG%2Bn9TkYAVghgg8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Horseshoe:

Seller:  ilovedj78
Platform: eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...519327?hash=item3ab426691f:g:veoAAOSwT5tWI0rP


----------



## sagg99

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Rip off of a Ziptop, and a FAKE TAG:
> 
> Seller:  Turn_A_Round
> Platform:  eBay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...raFAzG%2Bn9TkYAVghgg8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Amazing this bag sold, and there are so many authentic bags for sale smh


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> Amazing this bag sold, and there are so many authentic bags for sale smh



I know, that's what I don't get. For about the same price you could get the same style, but a genuine bag. 

(That one is a good fake, it would fool most people.)


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Teton:

Seller:  bohhunter 
Platform:  eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Dooney-...raFAzG%2Bn9TkYAVghgg8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Explorer:

Seller:  us.cifu
Platform:  eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281858195940?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catbird9

Fake Kilty.

(They go to all the trouble and expense to fake this very complicated style, copying all the details, and then they stick the duck emblem in the wrong place! )

Seller: davisax
Listing #: 291618135424
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...135424?hash=item43e5cb9d80:g:U9MAAOSwlV9WSndV


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Fake Kilty.
> 
> (They go to all the trouble and expense to fake this very complicated style, copying all the details, and then they stick the duck emblem in the wrong place! )
> 
> Seller: davisax
> Listing #: 291618135424
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...135424?hash=item43e5cb9d80:g:U9MAAOSwlV9WSndV



That...is truly awful.  The Kilty is such a special little bag...what a shame the crooks got their shameless paws on it.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Essex:

Seller:  Hilda
Platform:  Mercari

Vintage Dooney & Bou&#8230; ($50) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m657524760/


----------



## sagg99

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Fake Essex:
> 
> Seller:  Hilda
> Platform:  Mercari
> 
> Vintage Dooney & Bou&#8230; ($50) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m657524760/


 announced on FB that's a fake bag!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Teton:

Seller:  luxurious1687
Platform:  eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301801639606?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Explorer...?:

Seller:  hockeymom2009
Platform:  eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201468770154?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Just fake, period:

Seller:  melissa13walking
Platform:  eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bour...49d699&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=262144789098


----------



## Catbird9

Seller:  teddyd49
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-DO...548756?hash=item4d3bd8d894:g:UaAAAOSwA4dWGUnO

"Stunning." "In terrific condition." "Pigskin." FAKE!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Selling a fake and lying about it:

Seller:  louisa_b
Platform:  Mercari

https://item.mercari.com/gl/m220278555/


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Page 2:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Awful.

Seller:  636v3195

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...645008?hash=item1ea7960290:g:hFgAAOSw7FRWVQ7T


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Awful.



:true:

For some reason, Wonder Woman comes to mind.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

@catbird, lol

Fake Essex, AND just to be snippy, not a satchel, either:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...940362?hash=item1a09a4baca:g:DMsAAOSweuxWRKzo


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Calvary:

Seller:  saysf273

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Dooney-...304893?hash=item4644856a3d:g:-5YAAOSwLzdWRLua


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Dover:

Seller:  mad_mm_bf1t

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252176503813?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Dooney duffel bag:

Seller:  Keeksmarie
Platform:  Mercari

https://item.mercari.com/gl/m220473475/


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The duffel:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Dooney planner:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281868438616?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Dooney planner:  

Seller:  got_treasures

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161895539592?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Dooney sling:

Seller:  cassiusallen

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintag...879229?hash=item21063247bd:g:jGIAAOSwAKxWVr8H


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Fake Dooney sling:
> 
> Seller:  cassiusallen
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintag...879229?hash=item21063247bd:g:jGIAAOSwAKxWVr8H



Sheesh! Horrid!


----------



## Catbird9

Fake Doctor Bag:

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=25992364


----------



## Catbird9

Catbird9 said:


> Fake Doctor Bag:
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=25992364



Successfully reported and removed!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Dooney Norfolk, fake Dooney tag:

Seller:  Lacroisette
Platform:  Etsy

https://www.etsy.com/listing/257942800/dooney-bourke-dark-blue-and-camel


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Successfully reported and removed!



That doc bag?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> That doc bag?



LOL, yeah.

shopgoodwill usually is pretty good about removing fakes. On that one, when I reported it, at first they replied that they didn't authenticate because it would cost them too much, and that I should bid accordingly. Um, no. So I wrote back and described all the red flags on that bag and reminded them of their "no counterfeit" policy, and _then _they ended the listing.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Ppl talk a good game and have policy in place...but it is meaningless if they don't FOLLOW their policy...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Explorer with fake label:

Seller:  dknyc5280



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...fa3d87&pid=100012&rk=4&rkt=10&sd=141840629733


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Fake Teton:

Seller:  Down House Vintage
Platform:  Etsy

https://www.etsy.com/listing/260049112/70s80s-dooney-bourke-saddlebag


----------



## sandicat3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Doo...760641?hash=item41a3125041:g:hksAAOSwYIhWlw4z
Please report


----------



## BeenBurned

This listing needs a few more reports to get it removed.

seller bchagarov3702

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...059750?hash=item280fe073a6:g:3gYAAOSwqrtWmn-d


----------



## sandicat3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...708062?hash=item2108fcd4de:g:N68AAOSwuYVWnyi~
 Please report. At least the seller is honest!!!


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke All Weather Leather Green and Brown Crossbody Bag
Seller: ohiodiscountthrift
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...049344?hash=item4af9f34400:g:hosAAOSwx-9W0d~g


----------



## Maltoo

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke All Weather Leather Green and Brown Crossbody Bag
> Seller: ohiodiscountthrift
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...049344?hash=item4af9f34400:g:hosAAOSwx-9W0d~g



thanks for posting the picture


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Seller:  easternoregonletssellit

Platform:  eBay

We chased this fraud off Poshmark so they cruised over to eBay.  Shady.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...28407c3&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=371570897741


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Seller:  easternoregonletssellit
> 
> Platform:  eBay
> 
> We chased this fraud off Poshmark so they cruised over to eBay.  Shady.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-all-weather-leather-handbag/201540466800?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D35624%26meid%3D4fb0bfcd48d048bbb55cf837f28407c3%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D371570897741


Not to defend the seller but that's actually a pretty close fake. But perhaps  easternoregonletssellit  will get the message if ebay removes the listing.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: paintgirl123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...989091?hash=item35fd8aa723:g:GnEAAOSwHxVW8BvQ

Fake Dooney, inspired by / blatantly ripped off from a Coach #9906 Post Pouch.


----------



## BeenBurned

Seller brown-0306 must think she scored big on Canal Street or at the flea market. 

In addition to 2 fake Coach bags, she also has this fake Dooney, clearly trying to stay under the radar with this title:
*Rooney & Bourse Vintage With Original Logo Light Navy With Chocolate Let her*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rooney-Bour...106436?hash=item3ac048e744:g:CMcAAOSwBnVW90dE

And since I'm hopeful that the listing will be removed, I'll include pictuures of brown0306's fake bag.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: stefieshae
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-54ce9be5620ff72b1f02008f


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: carissan_2001
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...695350?hash=item1ead405cf6:g:REMAAOSwqYBWm7jv

"Essex Kilty."


----------



## Catbird9

Fake Double Pocket Outback

Seller:  mesco.rebec 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...863621?hash=item4d41f20c05:g:GxUAAOSwnTJW~Y2a


----------



## Catbird9

Another "Post Pouch" fake

Seller: monicabotello

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...181160?hash=item1a135f9628:g:5ssAAOSwxp9W9u17


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: l1brodsky
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...738076?hash=item1c66bcde9c:g:-z0AAOSwg1pXMiFD

Seller: chocolatechips69
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...507467?hash=item2368b4624b:g:GDgAAOSw~oFXK-Bq

Seller: kypicker4u
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Dooney-...167554?hash=item4afec90802:g:9LUAAOSw6BdXL8vS


----------



## Catbird9

Nicely photographed fake Teton Shoulder Bag. 

Seller: leslieannrod
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...675463?hash=item2818050ac7:g:GQ4AAOSwIjNXJNBi


----------



## Catbird9

Fake Dover Outback Carrier Crossbody Zip Bottom Bag with Turnlock Flap

Seller: goodie-two-shoes
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...348033?hash=item3600e69f41:g:6oMAAOSwAvJW-GtD


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: calljac15
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...3c0124&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=131813363114


----------



## KatsBags

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: calljac15
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...3c0124&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=131813363114



Wow! Words fail me!

That is, hands down, the ugliest fake Dooney & Bourke bag EVER!


----------



## Catbird9

KatsBags said:


> Wow! Words fail me!
> 
> That is, hands down, the ugliest fake Dooney & Bourke bag EVER!



I know, huh?

Someone bought it too.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Devastatingly unattractive.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Dover Outback Carrier sums it up.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: katiebansmer9625
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...268540?hash=item33b75710bc:g:iyEAAOSwve5XON-h

Seller: kimber6371
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...9192459&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=222119268540

Seller: gearyt
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...7fcc99d&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=291760641328


----------



## Catbird9

Fake wallet, ends today:

Seller: normabel7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...let-Checkbook-Organizer-Natural-/121988042368


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

&#128563;:


----------



## msmiscl

Seller: Foxys Nook2

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182177214457?redirect=mobile

Comments: Despite sending the seller resourceful information showing that her bag is a conterfeit, she refused to remove her listing. What a shameful and irresponsible seller!!


----------



## Catbird9

msmiscl said:


> Seller: Foxys Nook2
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182177214457?redirect=mobile
> 
> Comments: Despite sending the seller resourceful information showing that her bag is a conterfeit, she refused to remove her listing. What a shameful and irresponsible seller!!



Chances are she knows it's fake and doesn't care. Maybe if eBay removes it she will get the message. Reported.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: adlekathl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...231287?hash=item281af93437:g:8wsAAOSwbYZXVGMz


----------



## sandicat3

Lol I was just going to post about this lovely specimen!!! The one above. The counterfeiters sure got creative with this one.


----------



## Catbird9

Here's another creative fake:
Seller: thespudnook
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Bag-Handbags-Purses-/201608606104


----------



## momjules

I would love a vintage ivory dooney but I'd get ripped off for sure! 
I couldn't tell the difference


----------



## Catbird9

momjules said:


> I would love a vintage ivory dooney but I'd get ripped off for sure!
> I couldn't tell the difference


That's why there's this:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...ourke-please-use-the-format-in-post-1.118342/


----------



## Catbird9

One of the most pitiful fake tetons I've ever seen:



Seller: artkatt757
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...764078?hash=item236d02eeae:g:KlwAAOSwOVpXZzGi


----------



## kuhoang

Catbird9 said:


> View attachment 3392312
> 
> Here's another creative fake:
> Seller: thespudnook
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Bag-Handbags-Purses-/201608606104


it's sold, but reported it anyway.


----------



## kuhoang

Catbird9 said:


> One of the most pitiful fake tetons I've ever seen:
> View attachment 3398058
> 
> 
> Seller: artkatt757
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...764078?hash=item236d02eeae:g:KlwAAOSwOVpXZzGi


Reported!


----------



## kuhoang

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: adlekathl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...231287?hash=item281af93437:g:8wsAAOSwbYZXVGMz
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388806


Reported!
Seller re-listed this here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...708573?hash=item281b99131d:g:8wsAAOSwbYZXVGMz


----------



## ForeverPreppy

momjules said:


> I would love a vintage ivory dooney but I'd get ripped off for sure!
> I couldn't tell the difference


Once you study them long enough, it gets easier to spot fakes.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: blackrainbow
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...bd8cbd3&pid=100277&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=252483322180


----------



## kuhoang

Catbird9 said:


> View attachment 3434036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: blackrainbow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Pebble-Grain-Brown-and-Desert-Tan-Leather-Handbag-Purse/322216474703?_trksid=p2060778.c100277.m3477&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150520070957&meid=69e71ca8bb164a3c8ef2f1ff9bd8cbd3&pid=100277&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=252483322180


Reported!


----------



## Mimi_09

Catbird9 said:


> View attachment 3434036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: blackrainbow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Pebble-Grain-Brown-and-Desert-Tan-Leather-Handbag-Purse/322216474703?_trksid=p2060778.c100277.m3477&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150520070957&meid=69e71ca8bb164a3c8ef2f1ff9bd8cbd3&pid=100277&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=252483322180


Reported!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> View attachment 3434036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: blackrainbow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Pebble-Grain-Brown-and-Desert-Tan-Leather-Handbag-Purse/322216474703?_trksid=p2060778.c100277.m3477&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150520070957&meid=69e71ca8bb164a3c8ef2f1ff9bd8cbd3&pid=100277&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=252483322180


Did you notice that blackrainbow has another very obvious fake? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...471062?hash=item4b05992a16:g:Kx0AAOSwqfNXo28l

This isn't even close!


----------



## Mimi_09

BeenBurned said:


> Did you notice that blackrainbow has another very obvious fake?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...471062?hash=item4b05992a16:g:Kx0AAOSwqfNXo28l
> 
> This isn't even close!


Reported!


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Did you notice that blackrainbow has another very obvious fake?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...471062?hash=item4b05992a16:g:Kx0AAOSwqfNXo28l
> 
> This isn't even close!



Good catch! I forgot to look at blackrainbow's other listings.


----------



## kuhoang

Seller: jharleyhoney
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-D...ndbag-Purse-/142075748356?hash=item21145fe004


----------



## Mimi_09

kuhoang said:


> Seller: jharleyhoney
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-D...ndbag-Purse-/142075748356?hash=item21145fe004


Done!


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Burk...098961?hash=item4891b36711:g:1~kAAOSwV0RXsRj~

Seller claims the bag was authenticated. I hope she didn't pay for that.


----------



## sandicat3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...AG-PURSE-NR-/222231266815?hash=item33be0405ff    Yikes!!   Please report


----------



## BeenBurned

I compare Listia to iOffer. Although they have a "rule" that fakes are disallowed, they'll only remove fakes if the seller admits to the item being counterfeit. Well, duh! If the seller knows that, they certainly aren't going to admit it!!

If anyone is a member there and wants to report and/or let the seller know the item is fake, have a go at it. Sellers are quick to call someone a troll and block them if they don't like what they're told.

Seller 
Prynsez (442)

https://www.listia.com/auction/3232...e-handbag-in?li_source=other&li_medium=search


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Seller:  MK Lover
Platform: Mercari

Fraud:


----------



## quinnellabella

Are Dooney still made in Connecticut, USA?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

quinnellabella said:


> Are Dooney still made in Connecticut, USA?


Some Dooneys are made in the USA, and I believe that's still in Conn.   But it's a very small number of styles.  They had a big promotion about 2 years ago featuring "Made in USA" handbags.   There were a limited number of Florentine and ostrich satchels. 
 Most Dooneys are made in China.  They may still have manufacturing in other countries,  but I haven't seen any new bags from anywhere else.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131995578249?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:

*Vintage Dooney and Bourke Briefcase All Weather Leather Rare HTF Lock Clasp* LOL HTF
seller:  ash09063
reported 11/20/16


----------



## Catbird9

Here's a blatant vinyl fake that got 19 bids and sold for $40.50. They could have bought  a genuine leather vintage Dooney for that, or less. 
Seller: sharonmeadows2525
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOONEY-amp-BOURKE-ALL-WEATHER-LEATHER-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-/252616372074


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: owl6309
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...f8dbdb9&pid=100574&rk=2&rkt=2&sd=112209897637

I see many of these fake wallets being sold. This is a textbook example of red flags:
1. Dooney & Bourke never made a wallet that looked like this. I doubt if it is even made of leather. It looks like PVC (vinyl).
2. The duck emblem: wrong letter spacing, wrong placement of hyphen in All-Weather Leather (correct placement is lower); duck shape too rounded
3. Two-tone pebble effect (genuine AWL is all one color)
4. Trim constructed incorrectly on flap
5. No Dooney & Bourke stamp inside
To illustrate:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: owl6309
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...f8dbdb9&pid=100574&rk=2&rkt=2&sd=112209897637
> 
> I see many of these fake wallets being sold. This is a textbook example of red flags:
> 1. Dooney & Bourke never made a wallet that looked like this. I doubt if it is even made of leather. It looks like PVC (vinyl).
> 2. The duck emblem: wrong letter spacing, wrong placement of hyphen in All-Weather Leather (correct placement is lower); duck shape too rounded
> 3. Two-tone pebble effect (genuine AWL is all one color)
> 4. Trim constructed incorrectly on flap
> 5. No Dooney & Bourke stamp inside
> To illustrate:


----------



## Catbird9

Seller:  sassenachwbc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Doon...490169?hash=item3f72794679:g:T~gAAOSwpLNYATct


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> Seller:  sassenachwbc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Doon...490169?hash=item3f72794679:g:T~gAAOSwpLNYATct


Looks like a Liz Claiborne, or similar type bag that had the original label cut off so they could paste a Dooney duck on the front


----------



## BeenBurned

Lot listing on Tradesy has a fake Dooney included. It appears that the seller knows the bag on the left is fake as she doesn't show any additional pictures of that one but shows pics of the 2 authentic items. 

seller Venessa Eneriques
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dooney-and-bourke-cross-body-bag-16101637/?tref=closet


----------



## Christen M.

There are some Poshmark offenders out there!
https://poshmark.com/listing/Set-for-trade-dont-buy-589e1ace3c6f9f1530013014

This seller has a few that seem authentic and few that are clearly not.


----------



## Christen M.

I'm liking the bright yellow thread on this one.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/122353902985


----------



## BeenBurned

Christen M. said:


> There are some Poshmark offenders out there!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Set-for-trade-dont-buy-589e1ace3c6f9f1530013014
> 
> This seller has a few that seem authentic and few that are clearly not.


I won't use, recommend or authenticate Poshmark listings because they make no attempt to run a safe site and have NEVER removed a single one of thousands of listings Ive reported. 

Unfortunately the honest sellers are the ones who suffer.


----------



## Christen M.

BeenBurned said:


> I won't use, recommend or authenticate Poshmark listings because they make no attempt to run a safe site and have NEVER removed a single one of thousands of listings Ive reported.
> 
> Unfortunately the honest sellers are the ones who suffer.


I'm newer to Poshmark, but beginning to feel this way also. I spent hours one weekend reporting fake Dooneys only to find that several people have done the same with no results. The worst part is that people are buying these revolting items! I was looking for an alternative to eBay to sell/trade some of my collection, but PM is not the site for me.


----------



## Christen M.

One more, I swear! Featuring the bright yellow thread, I love so much
https://www.ebay.com/itm/361898275366


----------



## BeenBurned

The listing has been removed but I saved pictures because this is an interesting case. (Note that in addition to this fake Dooney, the seller,  librarylovelylady had a fake Coach bag listing, also removed.)

I don't know whether she added a genuine red, white and blue serial tag to her fake (in an attempt to "prove" authenticity) or if she purposely or inadvertently showed pictures from a different bag.

This was the listing, now removed: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...866092?hash=item33c86c326c:g:4GkAAOSw44BYTzqO


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: littlemyn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...400175?hash=item5b357cdfef:g:nPMAAOSwmgJY2a-b


----------



## Mimi_09

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: littlemyn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...400175?hash=item5b357cdfef:g:nPMAAOSwmgJY2a-b


Got it!


----------



## kuhoang

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: littlemyn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...400175?hash=item5b357cdfef:g:nPMAAOSwmgJY2a-b


Down!


----------



## whitsnwhits

Seller: alix230_0
https://www.ebay.com/itm/272630251412 
I'm a newbie but this one is obvious even to me!


----------



## Mimi_09

whitsnwhits said:


> Seller: alix230_0
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272630251412
> I'm a newbie but this one is obvious even to me!


Reported.


----------



## kuhoang

whitsnwhits said:


> Seller: alix230_0
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272630251412
> I'm a newbie but this one is obvious even to me!


Reported


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: cj-m
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-and-...113961?hash=item46632584e9:g:VeQAAOSw~FJZEfLU
Comment: duck emblem is upside down, among other problems


----------



## Mimi_09

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: cj-m
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-and-...113961?hash=item46632584e9:g:VeQAAOSw~FJZEfLU
> Comment: duck emblem is upside down, among other problems


I have one in off white and this is a bad fake, reported.


----------



## DooneyFan'84

Hello new here... Came across this site because I have been seeing more and more Dooney fakes. I think this is one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/112416030346


----------



## Mimi_09

DooneyFan'84 said:


> Hello new here... Came across this site because I have been seeing more and more Dooney fakes. I think this is one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/112416030346


Good one, reported!


----------



## DooneyFan'84

I have been searching for vintage Dooney that I couldn't afford to purchase in my 20's, and found about 5 more (at least) on eBay and Poshmark. Would you like me to list them here ? 
Melissa


----------



## Catbird9

DooneyFan'84 said:


> I have been searching for vintage Dooney that I couldn't afford to purchase in my 20's, and found about 5 more (at least) on eBay and Poshmark. Would you like me to list them here ?
> Melissa


Yes, only if you are 100% sure they're fake.
If you have any doubt, please post them to the Authenticate This Dooney & Bourke thread first:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dooney-bourke.118342/
Please read post #1 of that thread for the required information. Thanks!


----------



## kuhoang

DooneyFan'84 said:


> Hello new here... Came across this site because I have been seeing more and more Dooney fakes. I think this is one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/112416030346


Reported!


----------



## monleal

I didn't pay for this, but I had it donated to our rescue charity auction.  Luckily, I have been researching every bag that comes in for several weeks  and this forum has been priceless.  DB never made this design and while it is pretty, there are several design flaws.


----------



## whitsnwhits

Here's a terrible fake. The vinyl is cracking in photos 3 and 4, and the duck emblem is glued on crooked, yet there are 4 bids!!
eBay item 263009836011
Seller premo2013


----------



## monleal

whitsnwhits said:


> Here's a terrible fake. The vinyl is cracking in photos 3 and 4, and the duck emblem is glued on crooked, yet there are 4 bids!!
> eBay item 263009836011
> Seller premo2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716807


That's pretty bad.


----------



## Catbird9

Hideous fake. 

Seller: fraley9
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke/273079955110?hash=item3f94d56ea6:g:CSMAAOSwcN1aU~bo

Comment:  Well at least the "minor stains" are real!


----------



## BeenBurned

seller inthedesertmountains (1920) 

This one is a close fake: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bur...071412?hash=item44165e8d34:g:oXsAAOSwE7Jac1Sw

And this too: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bur...071587?hash=item44165e8de3:g:SNoAAOSwealac1S3


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: thriftonic (all three)

1. https://www.ebay.com/itm/323297427558?ul_noapp=true
2. https://www.ebay.com/itm/323297433012?ul_noapp=true
3. https://www.ebay.com/itm/323308910193?ul_noapp=true

I reported these to eBay and also notified seller. Here's their reply:

*"Hello,

Thanks for contacting us. We have an in house merchandiser that determines the authenticity of our items before they are listed. We do appreciate your interest though and if you have any other questions or concerns feel free to ask.*"


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: thriftonic (all three)
> 
> 1. https://www.ebay.com/itm/323297427558?ul_noapp=true
> 2. https://www.ebay.com/itm/323297433012?ul_noapp=true
> 3. https://www.ebay.com/itm/323308910193?ul_noapp=true
> 
> I reported these to eBay and also notified seller. Here's their reply:
> 
> *"Hello,*
> 
> *Thanks for contacting us. We have an in house merchandiser that determines the authenticity of our items before they are listed. We do appreciate your interest though and if you have any other questions or concerns feel free to ask.*"


Maybe they'll get the message if the listings are removed. (This is my 7th time reporting fakes from Thriftonic since 2015!)

ETA: Thriftonic also sold this fake: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Mimi_09

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: thriftonic (all three)
> 
> 1. https://www.ebay.com/itm/323297427558?ul_noapp=true
> 2. https://www.ebay.com/itm/323297433012?ul_noapp=true
> 3. https://www.ebay.com/itm/323308910193?ul_noapp=true
> 
> I reported these to eBay and also notified seller. Here's their reply:
> 
> *"Hello,*
> 
> *Thanks for contacting us. We have an in house merchandiser that determines the authenticity of our items before they are listed. We do appreciate your interest though and if you have any other questions or concerns feel free to ask.*"





BeenBurned said:


> Maybe they'll get the message if the listings are removed. (This is my 7th time reporting fakes from Thriftonic since 2015!)
> 
> ETA: Thriftonic also sold this fake:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-Bourke-Beige-Pebbled-Leather-Vintage-90s-Lock-Clasp-Satchel-/323297429030?hash=item4b46074626:g:2esAAOSwMKNbHuxf&nma=true&si=KEtK03%2F0y99shb%2BWYWnJqbFWs%2FE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Got them!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mimi_09 said:


> Got them!


Let us know if they re-contact you.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Let us know if they re-contact you.


OK, will do. I hope they don't put me on their blocked buyer list.


----------



## Catbird9

Fake Dooney made to look like a Coach "Post Pouch":

Seller: saho7423
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Dooney-Bourke-Crossbody-Bag/153175584309


----------



## Mimi_09

Catbird9 said:


> Fake Dooney made to look like a Coach "Post Pouch":
> 
> Seller: saho7423
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Dooney-Bourke-Crossbody-Bag/153175584309
> 
> View attachment 4189607


Down already


----------



## BeenBurned

seller sandrfree0 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/163251085588?ViewItem=&item=163251085588


----------



## BeenBurned

This seller's listings have been removed but one of her fakes is just too good not to share the pictures I'd saved. 

And the price was $187.99!
Seller poppinhaute





And this screenshot shows a completed listing for the other fake that was removed.


----------



## Dooneysta

BeenBurned said:


> This seller's listings have been removed but one of her fakes is just too good not to share the pictures I'd saved.
> 
> And the price was $187.99!
> Seller poppinhaute
> View attachment 4278342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this screenshot shows a completed listing for the other fake that was removed.
> View attachment 4278343


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: chrislchoi
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Dooney...er-Mini-Crossbody-Shoulder-Purse/223295477759


----------



## BeenBurned

seller irenebshopping 

The seller also has a counterfeit Coach, posted on that hall of shame too. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/143078976119


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: kitnkaboodle65
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DO...THER-CARRIER-SHOULDER-BAG-U-S-A-/302948908343
Comment: already sold


----------



## BeenBurned

Niftytradingco 

This fake was removed just days ago  and was relisted. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...8-68bd-42c8-a4da-f1b5fc99fc9b&redirect=mobile


----------



## Dooneysta

BeenBurned said:


> Niftytradingco
> 
> This fake was removed just days ago  and was relisted.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...8-68bd-42c8-a4da-f1b5fc99fc9b&redirect=mobile


My god, the stitching.


----------



## DBLover318

BeenBurned said:


> This seller's listings have been removed but one of her fakes is just too good not to share the pictures I'd saved.
> 
> And the price was $187.99!
> Seller poppinhaute
> View attachment 4278342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this screenshot shows a completed listing for the other fake that was removed.
> View attachment 4278343


Wow - how disgusting these look. I shudder to think about how many people don't realize they are buying fakes that will fall apart within a short timeframe.


----------



## BeenBurned

seller b.shoe (7802)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/163511853278?ViewItem=&item=163511853278


----------



## ddchicago85

I found this at my grandmas house sealed in plastic wrapped and the handle was wrapped
In tissue, it could have been in this box since the 1990s, not sure. It did come with this literature and product card to send back to them. The lining inside is cheap feeling, which makes me question it and I know nothing about this brand. Made in China. Can’t tell if it’s fake or not lol.


----------



## BeenBurned

ddchicago85 said:


> I found this at my grandmas house sealed in plastic wrapped and the handle was wrapped
> In tissue, it could have been in this box since the 1990s, not sure. It did come with this literature and product card to send back to them. The lining inside is cheap feeling, which makes me question it and I know nothing about this brand. Made in China. Can’t tell if it’s fake or not lol.


The wristlet is authentic. 

Just so you know, this thread is for known fakes that are listed and need to be reported. 

If you have an authenticity request, post on this thread. (There's no need to repost there now though!)
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dooney-bourke.118342/page-495#post-32954822


----------



## ddchicago85

BeenBurned said:


> The wristlet is authentic.
> 
> Just so you know, this thread is for known fakes that are listed and need to be reported.
> 
> If you have an authenticity request, post on this thread. (There's no need to repost there now though!)
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dooney-bourke.118342/page-495#post-32954822


Thank you so much. Sorry for the miss post.


----------



## BeenBurned

After finding Heroine, a new (to me) site, I poked around, found a few fake Coaches and after reporting, found the listings were removed fairly quickly.

So I came here with this Dooney fake to see if their prompt action continues.

Seller strombergparker(0)
https://www.heroine.com/listings/6786768-Dooney---Bourke-Vintage-Wallet


----------



## BeenBurned

seller allegheny_city_vintage

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Do...321247?hash=item3b342b445f:g:530AAOSwfcddFWxL

The seller also has 2 fake Coach items listed on the Coach Hall of Shame. 

Beware: allegheny_city_vintage (AKA  AlleghenyCityVintage on Bonanza) doesn't authenticate items prior to listing.


----------



## BeenBurned

seller chanckelle-0 (113)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...m=233259876778&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> seller chanckelle-0 (113)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-Vintage-All-Weather-Handbag-Leather-Black-Brown-Pebbled-Satchel/233259876778?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=20190212102350&meid=f9c9559362b546b8858954ac723e4f2f&pid=100012&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=143281271524&itm=233259876778&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985


This fake was relisted: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Do...703374?hash=item36509d0b8e:g:HFIAAOSwoV5dIRWg


----------



## BeenBurned

I don't know whether this seller is another of Ebay's special snowflakes but it's been days since first reporting and this listing is still up. 

Maybe more reports might help in pushing them into action.

seller urban_estate_liquidators (11705
*Dooney & Bourke Small Leather Cross-body Duck Shoulder Purse / Messenger Bag*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...000298?hash=item2f34f6012a:g:iyIAAOSwyqddQeNg


----------



## VintageViv

Here's a bad fake on Ebay, Seller: lauragirlie4pa1 

Item Description: Vintage Green Dooney And Bourke Pebbled Leather Purse

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Gr...805547?hash=item3413390dab:g:SssAAOSwiqNdeXrB


----------



## BeenBurned

Please help report this fake.

Seller a2zsportscards_collectibles 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...876630?hash=item2aae4c8456:g:NgMAAOSwCyFbQNRV


----------



## Dourke

I’m new here but I can tell this is not good 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Do...916819?hash=item5b62a3a953:g:5LcAAOSw-7hdsRI9




the interior is frightening!


----------



## VintageViv

Dourke said:


> I’m new here but I can tell this is not good
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Do...916819?hash=item5b62a3a953:g:5LcAAOSw-7hdsRI9
> 
> View attachment 4637485
> View attachment 4637484
> 
> the interior is frightening!


Ugh. The infamous braided trim!


----------



## BeenBurned

Dourke said:


> I’m new here but I can tell this is not good
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Do...916819?hash=item5b62a3a953:g:5LcAAOSw-7hdsRI9
> 
> View attachment 4637485
> View attachment 4637484
> 
> the interior is frightening!


"i can not be certain of its authenticity as i am selling as vintage"


----------



## BeenBurned

seller consignments_unlimited 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/283705106092


----------



## VintageViv

Just saw this on ebay. The braided trim strikes again!

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...336415?hash=item26425fde9f:g:Rm8AAOSwFWhfKfgi
Seller: vanessimchd0tvqaz


----------



## amber1109

Hi authenticators, could you help me check if this one is good? I love this red color, but not sure about its authenticity.

Link:https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/121030922


----------



## BeenBurned

amber1109 said:


> Hi authenticators, could you help me check if this one is good? I love this red color, but not sure about its authenticity.
> 
> Link:https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/121030922


This thread is for known fakes to be reported.

In the future, use this thread for authentications:





						Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
					

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




The pictures shown in the Goodwill listing aren't adequate for authentication but so far, there are no red flags.


----------



## amber1109

BeenBurned said:


> This thread is for known fakes to be reported.
> 
> In the future, use this thread for authentications:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
> 
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures shown in the Goodwill listing aren't adequate for authentication but so far, there are no red flags.


Got it! Thank you for helping !!


----------

